# Ceiling Cans



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Never ends well in cathedral installs under _asphalt_ roofs here..... 

The Archies and Lighting ladies go round & round with the insulators , roofers and engineers. 

But it always sugars off to XXXX amount of _'dents' _in the roof snow, indicating the presence of ceiling cans , even the _allegedly_ airtight ones...:no:

You'd think insulating places tighter than a whores heart , and then putting a dz holes in the ceiling would register as something _fundamentally_ wrong

But even our energy nazi's _(and lord do we have 'em) _walk on right under 'em to check the door seals out....:whistling2:

~CS~


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

chicken steve said:


> Never ends well in cathedral installs under _asphalt_ roofs here.....
> 
> The Archies and Lighting ladies go round & round with the insulators , roofers and engineers.
> 
> ...


quit squawkin' and get to work birdbrain!	:laughing::laughing:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Do you use these?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

LED will change everything. Traditional pot lights will become ancient history. I'm thinking that, within a couple of years, you will barely break a vapor barrier to install recessed lighting.


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

*vapor barrier?*



99cents said:


> LED will change everything. Traditional pot lights will become ancient history. I'm thinking that, within a couple of years, you will barely break a vapor barrier to install recessed lighting.


 Some here still build without a vapor barrier. The only inspections here are for setbacks and septic systems.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

99cents said:


> Do you use these?


I have in fluff insulation , in spray foam no 99

~CS~


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

99cents said:


> LED will change everything. Traditional pot lights will become ancient history. I'm thinking that, within a couple of years, you will barely break a vapor barrier to install recessed lighting.


While that may be true, most major manufacturers peddle the led trim, or led retro trim

Myself, i find led anything assumes more heat than incandesant

the '14 would seem to follow suit in addressing this

~CS~


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

You would think the architects would understand this in their design. Either drop a ceiling under the roof rafters or figure something better than cans, especially in NH

We go thru this alot around here- they never seem to learn


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Traditional roofs don't show the spots as much around here, as new homes have R40 in the attics.
Where it shows up, is in the soffit overhangs. Lots of melting and freezing going on there.

I always bag the IC fixtures, even the Airtight models.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

wcord said:


> I always bag the IC fixtures, even the Airtight models.


have you found it helps?

~CS~


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

chicken steve said:


> have you found it helps?
> 
> ~CS~


I couldn't really say if it stops any heat rising to the roof. The bag is more for vapour and keeping the insulation away from the fixture. Those Airtight (Juno) fixtures leak air like a sieve, and nothings worse than having to drop the can when the insulation is blown in. Without a bag, the loose stuff comes down, leaving a hole to the cold attic.

I don't know if there have been any studies to see ifpoly would help in keeping the heat from rising. It makes sense that it would, but to what degree
I just make sure the insulator has put the required depth all around the fixture.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Airtight fixtures are garbage.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

99cents said:


> LED will change everything. Traditional pot lights will become ancient history. I'm thinking that, within a couple of years, you will barely break a vapor barrier to install recessed lighting.


I agree with the options available with LED lighting, it won't be an issue.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

99cents said:


> Airtight fixtures are garbage.


Put an AIC next to an IC , and the only dif is a foam gasket

big whoop!

~CS~


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

chicken steve said:


> Put an AIC next to an IC , and the only dif is a foam gasket
> 
> big whoop!
> 
> ~CS~


Yeah, had some airtight remodel cans that said you needed to silicon them to the ceiling. That's great. You have to break the silicon to get to the JB.


----------



## brady.electric (Aug 22, 2014)

New here been reading a lot though. Any one know where to buy elite recessed lights near Philadelphia?? Also how do you start a thread on here all I can seem to do is post responses to existing threads. Thanks!!!


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------

